# Electrical Power PE California Exam PASS with what study material



## newbee2011 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Im new to the forum. I've been researching all day wanted to find out if anyone passed the October 2010 Electrical power PE and what prep review material did you use. What do you recommend and what you don't recommend.

Thanks


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2011)

newbee2011 said:


> Hi everyone,Im new to the forum. I've been researching all day wanted to find out if anyone passed the October 2010 Electrical power PE and what prep review material did you use. What do you recommend and what you don't recommend.
> 
> Thanks


Hello newbee2011. Welcome to EB.com. There have been a lot of good discussions regarding your post. Have a look at this thread and see if that helps. There are some additional links in that thread as well that lead to some good discussions on applicable reference materials. You can also do a search on EB.com for power PE exam reference material suggestions from past exams. Good luck.


----------



## ASimEE (Jan 7, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> newbee2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,Im new to the forum. I've been researching all day wanted to find out if anyone passed the October 2010 Electrical power PE and what prep review material did you use. What do you recommend and what you don't recommend.
> ...


Just found out today that I passed. I took the Test Masters prep course in Houston (not sure if they do it at other locations) and it helped alot. The instructors are all in the industry and bring years of experience as well as TONS of problems to work in the classroom. If you aren't directly involved in the power industry I would highly recommend the class. I use my power background daily (in refining) and I still learned so much from the class.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Nik (Jan 8, 2011)

Guys,

I passed my PE exam in October 2010. I had books that I am selling right now (Dont want to earn money out of it, just recover some money that I spent on brand new books). Below is the listing. These are all the books that I had , might seem a lot, but hey, I had to pass this exam by any means. So I went a little crazy and bought almost all books that were available in the market. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...#ht_1602wt_1139

Ebay Listing ID : 290520750614

Thank you,

Nik


----------



## harsha (Jan 9, 2011)

I passed the P.E electrical Power first time for October 2010.

I plan on selling the following. If interested hit me up at [email protected]

1.P.E. Electrical License Review Manuals ,2nd Edition by C.V. Chelapati, Ph.D., P.E., - Volume I and II – $ 119.95

Reviews (http://engineerboards.com/lofiversion/index.php/t14220.html)

2.My order details when I bought the package last year:

Items In Your Order

Code Description Unit Price Quantity Subtotal

EPN4 Electrical PE Power Package (EPN4) $410.75 1 $410.75

Subtotal:	$410.75

Handling:	$3.50

Shipping:	$0.00

Order Total:	$414.25

The package includes the following:

•	Power Reference Manual for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam (EPRM)

•	Power Practice Problems for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam (EPRP)

•	NCEES Power Sample Questions and Solutions (NCPEEP)

•	Electrical Engineering Sample Examinations for the Power, Electrical and Electronics, and Computer PE Exams (EESX3), 3rd Edition

I bought it for $414. I am willing to sell it for $ 319.95 .

I will sell both for $ 439.95.


----------



## Machiavelli999 (Jan 14, 2011)

I used the Chelapati review book and took the course. But the course was kind of useless. The book is good and hard.

I also used Kaplan which was useful too.

You need something to review power electronics and Chelapati has a book for that but I never bought it. Just basically got tutored by a friend on that.

By the way, hate to change the subject but I went from bliss (passing the PE Exam) to huge dissapointment (getting only 3.6% raise on passing). Am I greedy? Or is this what I should expect?


----------



## EDISON_NY (Jan 14, 2011)

at least you got a raise :bananapowerslide:


----------



## Jonjo (Jan 14, 2011)

Machiavelli999 said:


> I used the Chelapati review book and took the course. But the course was kind of useless. The book is good and hard.
> I also used Kaplan which was useful too.
> 
> You need something to review power electronics and Chelapati has a book for that but I never bought it. Just basically got tutored by a friend on that.
> ...



I had 4.7 % only ...?? :jerkit:


----------



## Machiavelli999 (Jan 14, 2011)

4.7% is at least not embarrassing to tell your wife. Disappointing but ultimately a sign of the times.

3.6% seems like a spit in my face. Especially after how much they pushed me to get the PE.



Jonjo said:


> Machiavelli999 said:
> 
> 
> > I used the Chelapati review book and took the course. But the course was kind of useless. The book is good and hard.
> ...


----------



## Jonjo (Jan 14, 2011)

Machiavelli999 said:


> 4.7% is at least not embarrassing to tell your wife. Disappointing but ultimately a sign of the times.
> 3.6% seems like a spit in my face. Especially after how much they pushed me to get the PE.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonjo (Jan 14, 2011)

Machiavelli999 said:


> 4.7% is at least not embarrassing to tell your wife. Disappointing but ultimately a sign of the times.
> 3.6% seems like a spit in my face. Especially after how much they pushed me to get the PE.
> 
> 
> ...


I guess is time for looking around , here in NJ things are slow but that is not going to hold me up !


----------



## sslove (Feb 2, 2011)

ASimEE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > newbee2011 said:
> ...



Test Masters is finally offering their PE (Electrical) review course and workshops in a location other than Texas! FINALLY. I have been asking them to do so for about 3 years now. It's being offered in Northern California for the first time for this April 2011 exam. That's a little closer to where I live. It's offered over three different weekends --- so i get to travel three times to sunny california! Needless to say, I am already registered for the course.

If anybody else is interested in taking the course, please email me --- If I can get a group of 10 students together that are interested in taking the course, we can each get $200 off the course fee. I would be fine with organizing the group...just email me your student id once you register. (even if we get 3 of us that are interested, we still get $50 off each. I am fine with that too.)

the website is www.exceltest.com.


----------



## Nik (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello, I am selling my books. Just passed the PE power exam.

Ebay listing click on this link 

Ebay listing number 290542388783

Thanks for watching,

Nik


----------

